# Prize Money in MMA events



## HG1 (Jun 25, 2007)

What amount of prize money is awarded in UFC, Pride, K-1 competitions?  Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 25, 2007)

If you search around you can generally find the numbers:

UFC 70 payouts: http://www.mmauniverse.com/news/SS1449

But those numbers do not include bonuses (fight of the night, KO of the night, etc.) or any other additions, such as a main event fighter also getting a percentage.  That's just the base pay.


----------

